

JQueryPad - Dedicated Editor for JavaScript & HTML - swilliams
http://www.paulstovell.com/jquerypad

======
ash
Nice concept, I would love to see it as a web app. But this implementation...
WPF? Xcopy? Internet Explorer preview?

